# Bei rowspan verschiebung des inhaltes



## Boris Nicolai (23. Juni 2003)

Ein Problem, dass es nicht geben sollte:
Ich habe einen einfachen table, zwei Zeilen, zwei Spalten.
die rechte spalte wird kombiniert. in die linke spalte, zweite zeile fuege ich etwas ein, und in die rechte spalte.

<TABLE border=1>
<TR>
_<TD></TD>
_<TD vAlign=top rowSpan=2>
_____ <!--rechte spalte-->
_hallo welt
_</TD>
</TR>
<TR>
_<TD vAlign=top>
_linke navigation
_</TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>

das problem: wenn ich in die rechte spalte z.b. 50x "Hallo welt <br>" eingebe, wird die linke navigation mehr oder weniger stark nach unten verschoben. dies scheint sogar abhaenig vom inhalt der rechten spalte zu sein: wenn ich nur zwei bilder einfuege, wird die linke navigation weiter nach unten verschoben als 50x"hallo welt<br>"
beobachtungen ergaben, dass die linke, obere zelle die hoehe aendert. je hoeher die rechte spalte, desto hoeher die obere, linke zeile.
dieses problem wurde "getestet" unter NS 4.7, IE 6 und Opera 7.
Opera macht keine Probleme, beide erstgenannteren schon.
Gibt es da Loesungen, sind das Browserbugs?
Vielen Dank fuer eure Hilfe

Boris


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo Boris,

wenn du keine Höhenangabe machst, werden sich die beiden Linken Zeilen die Höhe immer Teilen - als 50% pro Zeile. Ist dann ganz normal das die Navigation nach unten rutscht... So wie du die Tabelle aufgebaut hast, ist die Navigation in der 2te Zeilen - wenn du sie ganz oben willst, dann pack sie in die erste Zeile...


```
<TABLE border=1>
  <TR>
     <TD vAlign=top>linke navigation</TD>
     <TD vAlign=top rowSpan=2>
       hallo welt<br>
       hallo welt<br>
       hallo welt<br>
       hallo welt<br>
       hallo welt<br>
       hallo welt<br>
       hallo welt<br>
       hallo welt<br>
       hallo welt<br>
    </TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD>
      &nbsp;
    </TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>
```

ciao


----------



## Boris Nicolai (23. Juni 2003)

Hi crono,
ja, an fuer sich sind beide ideen gut. wenn nicht das aber waere.
1) ich "kann" besser will nicht die navigation in die obere navigation packen wegen SEO (search engine optimization); ich will, dass der rechte inhalt im code UEBER der navigation erscheint
2) die zelle, wo die nav drinnen ist, auf eine hoehe setzen geht, solange du mit statischen seiten arbeitest. in meinem falle arbeite ich aber mit dynamischen, kurz: ich weiss nicht, wie hoch die zelle sein kann: mach ich sie zu hoch, wird der fuss sonst wo angezeigt.
wenn zu niedriog (im vergleich mit dem content), siehe urspruengliches problem.

natuerlich kann man mit DIVs arbeiten, aber das ist mir zu fehleranfaellig und voellig netscape untauglich.

gibt es da vielleicht eine loesung mit CSS, irgendwelche parameter, die ich uebersehn habe?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Juni 2003)

Boris Nicolai hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1) ich "kann" besser will nicht die navigation in die obere navigation packen wegen SEO (search engine optimization); ich will, dass der rechte inhalt im code UEBER der navigation erscheint


Ok - das beziehst du ja auf den Quellcode? Dann mach die Obere Spalte fest auf 10 px und den rest für die Nav - dass sollte auch bei Dynamischen sachen noch gut aussehen und erfüllt den zweck voll und ganz.



> natuerlich kann man mit DIVs arbeiten, aber das ist mir zu fehleranfaellig und voellig netscape untauglich.


Die Zeiten sind eigentlich vorbei - Jeder halbwegs aktuelle Browser kommt mit Div´s zurecht - Es sei denn du musst den Netscape 4.x explizit unterstützen...



> gibt es da vielleicht eine loesung mit CSS, irgendwelche parameter, die ich uebersehn habe?


Wüsste ich jetzt auch nix


----------



## Boris Nicolai (23. Juni 2003)

> Ok - das beziehst du ja auf den Quellcode? Dann mach die Obere Spalte fest auf 10 px und den rest für die Nav - dass sollte auch bei Dynamischen sachen noch gut aussehen und erfüllt den zweck voll und ganz.



Aeh, sorry, versteh ich nicht - die obere spalte?!? meinst de die linke obere zelle und/ oder die rechte spalte? und WIE fest machen? mit height=10 im TAG selber oder mittels CSS-CLass? wenn ersteres: habe auch schon height=1 probiert, effekt=0 




> Die Zeiten sind eigentlich vorbei - Jeder halbwegs aktuelle Browser kommt mit Div´s zurecht - Es sei denn du musst den Netscape 4.x explizit unterstützen...


ja, prinzipiell hast du recht. aber mit dem verzicht auf tabellen bin ich einfach nicht geuebt. hab das bei ner privaten page (http://www.lebenssaft.com) ausprobiert, incl. der anordnung von bildern - war ne echte fusselarbeit und es treten teilweise (fuer mich) sehr ungewohnte effekte auf (wenn z.b. fenster resized wird). ausserdem trau ich mich NS 4 nicht zu ignorieren.
yahoo betrachtet seiten nur mit NS, und wenn die darunter nicht funzen, dann machen die sich nicht mal die muehe, dich erst extra zu kicken. glaub zwar, die muessten mit einer hoeheren version von NS arbeiten, aber wenn nicht... bei yahoo eingetragen zu werden ist einfach zu wichtig (wiederum SEO). 
zweitens: bei einer privaten homepage auf die paar NS-heinis zu verzichten - sowieso. aber da ich fuer einige kommerzielle projekte verantwortlich bin kommen halt doch einige ns4-user auf die seite. und du weisst ja: jeder besucher ein potentieller kunde.
oder warum unterstuetzen amazon, yahoo, google & co. noch diese alte bazille? muss wohl nix dazu gesagt werden. 
ich versteh nur nicht, dass es bei diesem rowspan-problem keinen workaround gibt. ausser wie du schon sagtest die hoehe in der zelle festlegen, hatte bei mir nur keinen effekt.

nun, wenn dir (oder jemand anderem) noch was einfallen sollte, so lasse man es mich bitte wissen.

schoene gruesse aus andalusien


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Juni 2003)

Boris Nicolai hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aeh, sorry, versteh ich nicht - die obere spalte?!? meinst de die linke obere zelle und/ oder die rechte spalte? und WIE fest machen? mit height=10 im TAG selber oder mittels CSS-CLass? wenn ersteres: habe auch schon height=1 probiert, effekt=0



Bei "height=1" wirst du auch ein Problem bekommen, weil:
1) wenn du <td></td> schreibst, ist es falsch, weil die <td>´s nicht leer sein dürfen/sollen
2) schreibst du ein geschütztes Leerzeichen ( &amp;nbsp; ) rein,  wird es auch nicht Funktionieren, da diese immer die Höhe eines Buchstabens haben - und der ist höher als 1px

Als Lösung könntest du in die Linke Obere Zelle ein Bild mit 1px Höhe setzten - dann sollte die Höhe nicht mehr verändern...
Bei mehr Abstand Funktionierts dann auch ohne Image

```
<table border="1">
  <tr>
    <td height="10">&nbsp;</td>
    <td rowspan="2">Content<br>
                    Content<br>
                    Content<br>
                    Content<br>
                    Content<br>
                    Content<br>
                    Content<br>                    
                    Content<br>                
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td valign="top">Navigation<br>
                     Navigation<br>
                     Navigation<br>
                     Navigation<br>
                     Navigation<br>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```
 


> ja, prinzipiell hast du recht. aber mit dem verzicht auf tabellen bin ich einfach nicht geuebt. hab das bei ner privaten page (http://www.lebenssaft.com) ausprobiert, incl. der anordnung von bildern - war ne echte fusselarbeit und es treten teilweise (fuer mich) sehr ungewohnte effekte auf (wenn z.b. fenster resized wird). ausserdem trau ich mich NS 4 nicht zu ignorieren.


Wenn du den NS 4 nicht ignorierst, dann musst du mit Tabellen arbeiten - da führt nix dran vorbei - dann wäre ich aber auch extremst vorsichtig mit CSS...



> yahoo betrachtet seiten nur mit NS, und wenn die darunter nicht funzen, dann machen die sich nicht mal die muehe, dich erst extra zu kicken. glaub zwar, die muessten mit einer hoeheren version von NS arbeiten, aber wenn nicht... bei yahoo eingetragen zu werden ist einfach zu wichtig (wiederum SEO).


Ich persönlich kenne niemanden der noch bei Yahoo sucht - die Seite ist einfach nicht mehr Benutzerfreundlich genug - bzw man ist mittlerweile besseres gewohnt. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, das sie dort nicht mehr mit dem Netscape 4 arbeiten - kann das aber rausfinden - ein Studienkolege von mir macht dort gerade sein Praxissemester, werde ihn mal fragen wenn ich ihn wieder treffe...



> zweitens: bei einer privaten homepage auf die paar NS-heinis zu verzichten - sowieso. aber da ich fuer einige kommerzielle projekte verantwortlich bin kommen halt doch einige ns4-user auf die seite. und du weisst ja: jeder besucher ein potentieller kunde.
> oder warum unterstuetzen amazon, yahoo, google & co. noch diese alte bazille? muss wohl nix dazu gesagt werden.


Ist mir vollkommen klar



> ich versteh nur nicht, dass es bei diesem rowspan-problem keinen workaround gibt. ausser wie du schon sagtest die hoehe in der zelle festlegen, hatte bei mir nur keinen effekt.


Weils keinen Workaround braucht - versuch mein Beispiel - es wird klappen...



> schoene gruesse aus andalusien


schön langsam wird tutorials.de ziemlich international 

ciao


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Juni 2003)

Hab dir das Beispiel noch schnell angepasst...


```
<table border="1" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td height="1">
       <img src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/tutorials_v3_logo.gif" border="0" height="1" width="1">
    </td>
    <td rowspan="2">Content<br>
                    Content<br>
                    Content<br>
                    Content<br>
                    Content<br>
                    Content<br>
                    Content<br>                    
                    Content<br>                
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td valign="top">Navigation<br>
                     Navigation<br>
                     Navigation<br>
                     Navigation<br>
                     Navigation<br>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

du kannst natürlich auch jedes andere Bild hernehmen 

bye


----------



## Boris Nicolai (24. Juni 2003)

Erst mal sonnigen guten morgen aus einem dorf mit blick auf die afrikanische nordkueste.



> Ich persönlich kenne niemanden der noch bei Yahoo sucht - die Seite ist einfach
> nicht mehr Benutzerfreundlich genug - bzw man ist mittlerweile besseres gewohnt. Ich bin mir aber
> ziemlich sicher, das sie dort nicht mehr mit dem Netscape 4 arbeiten - kann das aber rausfinden -
> ein Studienkolege von mir macht dort gerade sein Praxissemester, werde ihn mal fragen wenn
> ich ihn wieder treffe...



geb ich dir wieder uneingeschraenkt recht. naja, fast  yahoo haben ihr erfolgsprinzip (haessliche seite, wo man im gegensatz
zu all den designwundern aber was findet) aufgegeben. ich such dort nicht, du nicht, keiner? naja, seis drum,
wenn, dann wirst de eh nicht gefunden. ABER: thema ist wieder SEO. wenn du bei yahoo gelistet bist, bekommt
deine site einen fetten pluspunkt im pagerank bei google & co. sprich: yahoo und vor allem dmoz sind ganz wichtige
faktoren, um deine link popularity zu erhoehen. folglich kann man auf yahoo nicht verzichten. leider.
dort ne site gelistet zu bekommen ist wirklich ein abenteuer fuer sich 



> versuch mein Beispiel - es wird klappen...



noe, du bist ja ein netter mensch, und hast auch ahnung von der materie, aber DAS klappt nicht  
mit height=1 und einem  blindgif haelt sich die verschiebung in grenzen - sichtbar und vor allem auffaellig
ist sie dennoch.
mit height=10 und nichts in der zelle ist die verschiebung wesentlich groesser. richtig tragisch wirds,
sobald height=10 UND ein &nbsp; eingefuegt wird.
um es sauber zu loesen... keine ahnung: 
vielleicht ne serverseitige browserweiche und dem besucher sagen, dass diese seite nur unter opera 7 sichtbar ist? 
waere ne moeglichkeit. vor allem, weil mir MS nach wie vor zu viel Dominanz hat und weil opera eh das beste is (von ein paar bugs mal abgesehn).


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (24. Juni 2003)

Hi,

tut mir leid das es bei dir nicht Funktioniert - habs nochmal getestet - bei mir gehts in Opera 6, Netscape 7 und IE 6. Hab noch was anderes zum Thema gefunden - kannst du ja mal anschauen bei Gelegenheit: http://www.delorie.com/web/ses-hint.html oder http://www.wordsinarow.com/tabletrick.html



> vielleicht ne serverseitige browserweiche und dem besucher sagen, dass diese seite nur unter opera 7 sichtbar ist?
> waere ne moeglichkeit


wohl eher nicht, weil _jeder besucher ein potentieller kunde_ ist 

Ok, dann wünsch ich dir noch viel Glück beim Optimieren 


ciao
Andreas


----------

